

Git add -p: The most powerful git feature you're not using yet - johnkary
http://johnkary.net/git-add-p-the-most-powerful-git-feature-youre-not-using-yet/

======
Schwolop
This is worth knowing about, and the video is fine, but it took me less time
to just read the manual. I guess I'm a textual animal.

